# 2 loving cats need a home Miami, Fl



## atovar526 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello!
I have two very beautiful and loving cats that desperately need a home.
One is a 4 yr old chubby gray tabby cat. She is very affectionate and gets along with anyone and other animals.
The other cat is a 4 yr old tortoiseshell cat. She is also affectionate, once she gets to know you. She is ok with other cats, it took her about 2 weeks to adjust to the other cat.
Unfortunately, we are no longer able to keep them. If we can't find a home for them soon they will have to be sent to a shelter. This will break my heart. They have always been kept in our home since they were babies and love being companions.
We live in Miami, FL. If anyone can help, or maybe knows someone that would like to adopt of maybe foster them, please help.
Thanks.


----------

